# Temporary permit renewal



## delboy80 (May 6, 2013)

I know this is old hat but I am still trying to get my renewal - my existing permit expired in August 2012 so I applied on 19th July 2012 to Pretoria and some 12 months later am still waiting - despite more than regular phone calls and emails can get no satisfaction - 3 months ago was told they had lost application - sent copies but still no better - for the past 2 weeks system down apparently being updated - have written to Presidential Hotline and Director General Office but all to no avail - I am booked to go to the UK for a family wedding on 16th September so do not know what to do - it seems to me that Home Affairs is a complete disaster - Derrick F Bradley


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

delboy80 said:


> I know this is old hat but I am still trying to get my renewal - my existing permit expired in August 2012 so I applied on 19th July 2012 to Pretoria and some 12 months later am still waiting - despite more than regular phone calls and emails can get no satisfaction - 3 months ago was told they had lost application - sent copies but still no better - for the past 2 weeks system down apparently being updated - have written to Presidential Hotline and Director General Office but all to no avail - I am booked to go to the UK for a family wedding on 16th September so do not know what to do - it seems to me that Home Affairs is a complete disaster - Derrick F Bradley


What TR Permit are you applying for?

Do you have a receipt showing you applied?

I would submit a new application.

September is still a little while off you can submit a new application and travel with your receipts.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

delboy80 said:


> I know this is old hat but I am still trying to get my renewal - my existing permit expired in August 2012 so I applied on 19th July 2012 to Pretoria and some 12 months later am still waiting - despite more than regular phone calls and emails can get no satisfaction - 3 months ago was told they had lost application - sent copies but still no better - for the past 2 weeks system down apparently being updated - have written to Presidential Hotline and Director General Office but all to no avail - I am booked to go to the UK for a family wedding on 16th September so do not know what to do - it seems to me that Home Affairs is a complete disaster - Derrick F Bradley


I would resubmit the application if I were you. My second TR took 10 months and they lost my paperwork three times. If you really do not have any luck my advise would be to use an immigration lawyer, that is what I had to do in the end and I have never regretted it, despite the cost.


----------



## delboy80 (May 6, 2013)

delboy80 said:


> I know this is old hat but I am still trying to get my renewal - my existing permit expired in August 2012 so I applied on 19th July 2012 to Pretoria and some 12 months later am still waiting - despite more than regular phone calls and emails can get no satisfaction - 3 months ago was told they had lost application - sent copies but still no better - for the past 2 weeks system down apparently being updated - have written to Presidential Hotline and Director General Office but all to no avail - I am booked to go to the UK for a family wedding on 16th September so do not know what to do - it seems to me that Home Affairs is a complete disaster - Derrick F Bradley


Temporary Residence Permit renewal - Yes have receipt - last application was sent by email - all copies to HA which they acknowledged - do I have to keep paying for new police authorisation; xray and doctor's reports


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

delboy80 said:


> Temporary Residence Permit renewal - Yes have receipt - last application was sent by email - all copies to HA which they acknowledged - do I have to keep paying for new police authorisation; xray and doctor's reports


I think you might have to because now they are almost a year old. But, I'm not 100% sure. Saartjie will know better and can tell you if you have too.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You have to reapply, everyone is right here. Yes, you'll have to pay for things again, police clearance older than 6 months won't count.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> You have to reapply, everyone is right here. Yes, you'll have to pay for things again, police clearance older than 6 months won't count.


When I resubmitted they accepted my 'old' Police Clearances even though they were more than 6 months old. They were accepted because it was the same application and also I could show that I had not left South Africa since I last applied which meant that I could not possibly have say, taken a flight back to the UK to commit a crime and then returned


----------

